# Burning urinary tract after sex  (male)



## 22 year old male

I am a 22 year old male, STD-free. Almost always, there is a period of time after ejaculating (sex or masturbation) that my urinary tract burns. It feels like the burning sensation is located from the middle of the penis to the opening.

  I've noticed that the intensity of the burn is greater with stronger orgasms than weaker ones. I've also notced that the burn disappears with time, but it disappears more quickly after I urinate a few times. Each successive urination soothes the burn further and further (feels good to pee). 

   It is this factor that makes me think the burn is caused by either leftover semen or a mixture of semen and urine that remains in my urinary tract after ejaculation, as if urinating 'rinses/flushes' it out and is therefore soothing.

  How common is this problem in males? Do you think this ^guess is most likely the best explanation? Insights, please.

_mods: sorry if this post looks like a duplicate: I posted the same topic a few days ago, but it seems to have vanished (I checked SLR, and HL thoroughly, and even used the BL search and google search using every combo of keywords I could think of, with no luck) I'll assume it's going to SLR._


----------



## Rogue Robot

Anonymous -> SLR

Apologies to the OP.  It got overlooked by a wee glitch in our system.


----------



## Unbreakable

Btw your suppose to Pee after Ejaculation anyhow... to clean things out so you do not get UTI


You probably have a urinary track infection... How long has this been going on?


----------



## JP28

This has happened to me several times, although not in a while...I know for a fact that I don't have a UTI...it seems to come and go (no pun intended).  I think you're right on about it being a mixture leftover after ejaculation...I usually just stand and urinate until the burning stops.  To be absolutely sure, you may want to ask your doctor.  I highly doubt that you have anything to worry about though.


----------



## beamers

Dude you've just as likely got an STD, you won't know until you get tested. Also, having  sex with the symptom you described is irresponsible. Even if it is a UTI, females are particularly susceptible to UTI's.


----------



## LiveIllegal

As long as you're sexually active you should get tested regularly anyway. I think this is normal; my penis is always sensitive shortly after ejaculation, including a slight burning sensation when I urinate. But again, it doesn't hurt to get tested.

Edit: I must have glazed over your post. If it burns right after ejaculating and feels _better_ when you pee, see a doctor. Could be nothing or it could be a symptom of a disease, STI or no. Only a doctor can say for sure.


----------



## L O V E L I F E

I saw in this movie that this dude experienced symptoms similar to yours.

In addition to the ALWAYS pee before & after sex salient suggestions offered earlier, the dude in the movie recommended this:

CYSTEX - Antibacterial & Analgesic (Available OTC in USA - 40 pills for approximately 8 or 9 bucks).

Might have just been product placement, but for some reason, I have a hunch that it just might help ease your discomfort.


----------



## JP28

Not saying he doesn't have an STD, but this would happen to me when I was younger before I was sexually active.  The burning was short-lived and always went away within about 30 min.  Getting tested is always a good idea though, so you probably should to ease your mind.


----------



## Chaos23

testing is free almost everywhere.

get tested every 3 months.

simple...  free...  easy...  

everyone should do the same.


----------



## Rogue Robot

beamers said:


> Even if it is a UTI, females are particularly susceptible to UTI's.



Urinary tract infections cannot be passed on to other people, beamers.  Not all infections are contagious.

I'm willing to bet this is a UTI rather than a STI, OP.  However, I would still have a STI screening from some sort of health services available in your area.  As many have mentioned, there are free clinics nearly everywhere.  However, if it is just a simple UTI, it can be treated at home with cranberry supplements and lots of water.


----------



## psytaco

I have had this problem for about 10 years now. I've spoken to the doctor about and they say they don't what it is. I have had many STD checks and they are all clear.

it is a similiar problem to you. it happens sometimes after I ejaculate, but only happens a couple of times a month. I always try and piss after i come, because if I don;t there seems to be more chance of this happening. what I do if I feel it coming on (the burning) is chug a couple of bottles of water, and sit on the toilet and pee. after about 20 minutes it goes away, and urination seems to stop the stinging and makes it go away quicker. otherwise you can just ride it out, but it is uncomfortable.

no idea what it is, and have asked several different doctors. In your case, if you haven't had an STD check in a while it might be worth having just to rule that out.


----------



## therealbeats

I occasionally get a weird cold burning feeling. Like my urethra/penis was scrubbed raw, then slathered with Vicks vapour rub.  (Horrible mental image there, apologies)

Mostly from solo action, but happens maybe 1/20 times I orgasm. 

No idea what causes it, but when I was a kid I was told I had a slightly narrow urethra by a doctor after I had a burning sensation (I was 7 or 8 ). Maybe it's related.


----------



## Fawkes

Rogue Robot said:


> However, if it is just a simple UTI, it can be treated at home with cranberry supplements and lots of water.



as a woman experienced with UTIs and kidney infections, i have always been told that as soon as you feel like you may have one it's best to see a doctor and once confirmed, take antibiotics. UTIs very easily and quickly develop into serious kidney infections if left untreated. cranberry supplements and lots of water are always helpful in prevention of course, but i think once you've developed an infection it's best to go to the doctor. (edit: though, i'm a chick so the course of action may be different for men.)

since the OP only experiences the burning sensation after ejaculating and not while urinating, leads me to doubt it's a bladder infection or STI. it could be a mild form of urethritis or bacterial prostatitis. 

either way - if you're having discomfort it is not normal and you should definitely seek medical treatment.


----------



## 22 year old male

*Burning urinary tract after sex (male)*

This is a response to the above-titled thread (http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=506101).
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

   I've tested free of STDs, so that's ruled out. I also think a urinary tract infection is unlikely as it only happens after ejaculation, never apart from it.

  Here's something interesting: last time I ejaculated, I made sure to "squeeze out" thoroughly by trying to work any liquid out with my hand (like shaking out after peeing, only slower and more pressure). I can't say I felt any burning this time. I'm now leaning towards my guess about leftover semen and/or urine. Even if this is the problem, it doesn't solve the whole case because then I must ask what is causing so much fluid to be leftover.

  At any rate, though, I will not see a doctor with no health insurance and financial struggling, as the problem is not that serious or life/death.


----------



## vvViolet

PsyTaco's post above is a perfect description of what you may be experiencing.  i have experienced the same sort of thing ever since i can remember.  and it's shitty because as soon as you cum that burning starts and IT BURNSBURNSBURNS!!!  if what's ailing you is, in fact, the same thing as me, i can help you.  here's the protocol:

1) after you ejaculate, get as much semen out of your penis as possible.  start at your perineum and stroke your way up.  go about 50% slower and 50% harder than you normally would.  i do it until no more semen comes out.

2) hopefully, you can pee right away.  even if it burns, when it comes to peeing, the sooner the better.  if you don't have to pee, drink as much water as you can until you do have to pee.

3) now here's the secret!  i think someone mentioned something like this earlier.  there's a prescription cream (3% Lidocaine / 1% Hydrocortisone Acetate), usually used for Hemorrhoids, Burns, Cuts/Scraps.  you get your hands on some of this stuff, right after you're done peeing and have dried off, you open your urethra and dab a pea size amount right in there.  you don't have to push it down or rub it around or anything like that, just do it, and walk away.  you'll be golden within a few moments.

i have done this many times since a friend shared this knowledge with me.  it's mind-blowing-ly awesome how well it works.  i'm not sure if it's the lidocaine or the hydrocortisone that does the magic.  hopefully someone here has an idea.  hope this helps!


----------



## versd

with most medical issues here on bluelight which directly affect your health, we like to advocate the harm reduction system and advise to go see a doctor. 

please see a doctor


----------



## TWISTEDmind

yea bro i get the same shit it burns so bad i think its left over seamen i drink like 5 bottles of water and keep pissin till it goes away


----------



## whattodohere

yeah, I'm hardly an expert but that sounds a bit fishy.

that said however....a few times when I was younger that happened after I masturbated, and I promise, it wasn't an std


----------



## augustaB

What could be happening is that an infection of one kind or another has gotten into your bladder. In fact the description of the symptoms sound very much like those associated with recurrent cystitis (bladder infection) 
I would suggest visiting a physician or a urologist for an exam. You could put it to him that you seem to have cystitis.

If he agrees with you he/she will give you antibiotics to help clear it up. 

If it doesn't go away then it could be that the infection has lodged in your prostate. 

If this is so, the best treatment is at least 6 weeks on cyproxine, and at least two litres of water every day. Many doctors also recommendation frequent masturbation (at least once a day) to ensure that the antibiotics get into your prostate.

Your remark about only burning after ejaculation suggests that the prostate is involved. Infected seminal fluid from the prostate is the cause.


----------



## Kdoggg

*Iv had this as well*

Psytaco is right iv had this problem since I can remember and I just chug water and sit till it goes away its exactly te same symptoms as psytaco has had. 




psytaco said:


> I have had this problem for about 10 years now. I've spoken to the doctor about and they say they don't what it is. I have had many STD checks and they are all clear.
> 
> it is a similiar problem to you. it happens sometimes after I ejaculate, but only happens a couple of times a month. I always try and piss after i come, because if I don;t there seems to be more chance of this happening. what I do if I feel it coming on (the burning) is chug a couple of bottles of water, and sit on the toilet and pee. after about 20 minutes it goes away, and urination seems to stop the stinging and makes it go away quicker. otherwise you can just ride it out, but it is uncomfortable.
> 
> no idea what it is, and have asked several different doctors. In your case, if you haven't had an STD check in a while it might be worth having just to rule that out.


----------



## thatguy123

I didnt want to post a new post just because this one is already here, hopefully it will bump and I can get some definite answers.. But, I have somewhat the same problem.. I had to leave home on some business, and me & my fiancee were on Skype the other night, Things got interesting, you know... We stay up for hours that night, phone sex, cam sex, what have you. Well, I finally go to sleep, and when I get up a few minutes ago, I go to the bathroom as usual, and as soon as i'm almost finished peeing its like, not really a burn, but it stings a little bit.. and its fairly difficult to push the remaining urine out.. I dont wanna hear the STD ramble, because Im not a cheater, and we havent had intercourse in a couple of weeks.. Just phone sex here and there with her.. But I'm curious as to what actions I should take? Should I go to the hospital?( I personally dont think its THAT painful to go into public for that.. But its still uncomfortable) Or should I try drinking lots of liquid in hopes it flushes it all through? I actually took a little self exam, and after i forcivly try to push whatever it is to the tip, there are little while balls on the inside? Is that a UTI? If it is.. What should I do?


----------



## pofacedhoe

thatguy123 said:


> I didnt want to post a new post just because this one is already here, hopefully it will bump and I can get some definite answers.. But, I have somewhat the same problem.. I had to leave home on some business, and me & my fiancee were on Skype the other night, Things got interesting, you know... We stay up for hours that night, phone sex, cam sex, what have you. Well, I finally go to sleep, and when I get up a few minutes ago, I go to the bathroom as usual, and as soon as i'm almost finished peeing its like, not really a burn, but it stings a little bit.. and its fairly difficult to push the remaining urine out.. I dont wanna hear the STD ramble, because Im not a cheater, and we havent had intercourse in a couple of weeks.. Just phone sex here and there with her.. But I'm curious as to what actions I should take? Should I go to the hospital?( I personally dont think its THAT painful to go into public for that.. But its still uncomfortable) Or should I try drinking lots of liquid in hopes it flushes it all through? I actually took a little self exam, and after i forcivly try to push whatever it is to the tip, there are little while balls on the inside? Is that a UTI? If it is.. What should I do?



see a doctor

also is this the first time it has happened? problems with your genitals are not solely caused by sexually transmitted infections, there are many wide and varied explanations for these problems. if you watch embarrassing bodies on uk tv you will have seen a lot of non sexual genital problems with uncomfortable sensations. thats why you should go to the doctor


----------



## thatguy123

Yes, its the first it has occured.. It was just like, stinging/burning kind of deal, and it took way much more effort to pee than usual.. and it CONSTANTLY felt like I had to pee.. but anytime I tried it was just a dumb idea.. Anyway. I think it WAS the fact I hadnt pee'd after ejactulating so much and I let it sit there over night. If anyone else has this problem, Try drinking LOTS of water.. Dont do like, gallons at a time, you'll make yourself sick.. But get a decent sized glass, fill it up, and drink it frequently, refill asap.. Pee as much as you can, no matter how much it hurts.. After an hour or 2 you'll notice it becomes easier & easier to pee each time. And if you can, as soon as you're finished in the bathroom, see if you can pull the little white balls out of the tip (with your finger of course).. you dont want those little guys to go back it.. they'll can start rotting and intense things can happen.. PS. DONT go to the doctor or hospital, until you've tried this and waited a few hours.. If it persists longer than 4 hours, and you've drank and pee'd your heart out, then see a doctor.. (doctors charge ALOT for little things like this).. But i thank everyone whose posted an opinion on this.. If it wasnt for me reading.. I'd still be pissing razor blades ;]


----------



## Belisarius

It may just be a mild, temporary case of urethritis due to...vigorous action.  That is, irritation of the urethra.  It happens to me fairly regularly during / after marathon masturbation sessions, and is occasionally excruciating.  It happened to me long before I ever banged anyone, and otherwise I have no symptoms of a UTI.


----------



## B1tO'RoughJack

Right. Urine is sterile - anti-fungal and anti-viral, so pissing is good, so it makes sense why feels soothing.

It could be cystitis - as this is not just for female's it is just harder for us men to develop.

Cranberry juice, taking a piss directly after every ejaculation, and make a paste out of ghee(clarified butter) and turmeric, and apply to the affected area twice morning and night.

Otherwise just take it easy with the masturbation - but hey I shouldn't have to tell you this.

Hopefully it isn't chlamydia or something like that.


----------



## Foreigner

It's not a UTI if the pain and urgent need to urinate goes away after 30 mins. 

It's called a bladder neck spasm and I've had this my entire life. It's not related to STDs. When you ejaculate, the route to the bladder is temporarily closed off by muscle contractions to prevent urine from mixing with semen. This contraction is why ejaculation feels a bit similar to urgent urination - it acts on the same nerve group. After ejaculation is done, the muscles responsible for the closure sometimes continue to spasm which creates the sensation that urgent urine is still coming; and it's for this reason that urinating somewhat helps it because it sooths the nerve.

Once the erection goes away and the sacral nerve plexus calms down, the spasm usually stops. Until then, just drink a bunch of water so that you at least have something to pee out. Fun fact: some women can get this too after having an orgasm. 

In some guys, another factor is that the expansion of the blood vessels due to an erection combined with force of ejaculation (and sometimes urination) can create micro-tears in the urethra that become irritated by semen or urine. They usually heal quickly though. Some men have full on blood in their semen and urine from sex because their blood vessels are more fragile.


----------



## Lysis

I am very susceptible to UTIs, and it's not really a burn when you pee but that constant pressure on the bladder that makes it unbearable. They are super easy to diagnose, and you'll get some antibiotics that are a godsend, so I suggest seeing a doctor too. If you're sure it's not an STD, then you have nothing to worry about. Just the opposite, really: go to the doc just to get the constant uncomfortable feeling out of the way. I can't even work when I have that feeling. It's horrible.

Incidentally, Azo is OTC and will keep you out of pain until  you see the doc. I always keep it in my cabinet when I feel one coming on. I have been getting them since I was a kid, and it sucks balls. A doc told me that doubling the dose of Azo regular strength is OK as well.

I had a doc tell me once that peeing can actually help with a UTI, but nothing feels as good as antibiotics.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Has happened to me since I was 12. Happens on rare occasions but comes back and happens for like a week straight before disappearing again. 


The solution is to urinate after ejaculation, but wait until you become flaccid first. Urinating while erect seems to exacerbate or even cause the problem to occur in the first place. Additionally, don't ejaculate while you have to urinate.


----------



## Renz Envy

Ok this is going to get a bit graphic, but I have the same problem.

I do not masturbate. I feel like the act of sex is way better if you abstain 100% from fapping. I think I'm right as my orgasms are very intense, lasting multiple times occasionally.

Before, when I masturbated 2-3 times a week, ejaculations were very smooth. No pain. No issue, however as soon as I began cutting back on ejaculating, they became painful (On top of incredibly powerful). Im not sure if this correlation is causation or if I could also have an STI, but that is my experience.


----------



## Foreigner

^ I also wonder if maybe the lining adapts to more frequent fapping but when you reduce frequency it can no longer take as much. Could also be the power you're talking about though.

This thread has been educational... thank you.


----------



## HYDRO_CHRONIC

this happened to me before I even had any sexual encounters,its not a burn with me but actuall pain doesn't happen after EVERY nut but still,hell my grandfather told me it happened to him and the doc said it had something to do with the prostate


----------



## HYDRO_CHRONIC

oh and iff I went a long time without a nut ,and had sex I swear it felt like all the sperm came out in one damn glob and it hurt my wee wee


----------



## Darksidesam

Could also be Prostate related , I get this problem all the time, in fact ive kind of wrote off sex for now (im 21) , no STD's


----------



## Comrade Kane

The friction during stimulation of the penis will sometimes rub the urethra crack until it is inflamed red and the semen contains prostatic acid which burns this extremely vulnerable sensitive area. 

Don't masturbate for too long too hard.


----------



## 1394

Just be careful not to piss on yourself or the mat in the bathroom lol


----------



## GodSpeedK

Ok, this is going to sound very silly, but it works for me. 

Every time I experience a post-wank and piss stinging cock, I fill up a mug or some container with warm water, then submerge my dick in it. The warm water makes me piss that little bit of urine that - I guess? - gets clogged in the urethra by semen that didn't make it out. I'm not sure that's why the pain occurs, but it definitely causes the pain to almost immediately vanish. Bet you don't learn that at medical school!


----------



## augustaB

The symptoms you describe are those of a urinary tract infection. You are young and healthy and should respond well to medication. You should see a urologist. If he/she is any good he will give you an antibiotic (perhaps ciproxin). If the symptoms persist or recur it's possible that your prostate has become infected, in which case you will need to take the antibiotics longer (as long as three months) and be told to masturbate every day.


----------



## RTBoss

I experience this.  It's not an STD, and it's not a UTI.  It's happened for YEARS.  It doesn't happen every time.  It usually happens if I pee and then masturbate lying down.  It never happens from standing position having sex with my wife.  

No one has mentioned this - some people ejaculate some or all of their semen into their bladder.  It's called retrograde ejaculation.  It makes you feel burning sensations, and like you have to pee even after urinating many times.  Sometimes I pee and it feels like I'm peeing out globs of semen.


----------



## Seimboz

Yeah I find that if I try to poop I end up pushing pee out and it gets all the semen out. I call them mini urinary tract infections. I also shower or just try to rub another one out since that helps to. Although I know for most men like myself after I masterbate or even after sex sometimes I'm like yeah I can't do that. For me it only happens after I masturbate after smoking weed. I have no clue why


----------



## HYDRO_CHRONIC

Supposedly its the prostate that causes this I used to get it WHEN I WAS STILL A VIRGIN. I mentioned it to my grandfather and he said yep happened to me too gotta get that prostate massaged .


----------



## Seimboz

I don't think being a virgin has anything to do with it due to the fact it happens to me and I lost my virginity a while ago and I live with my girlfriend so I'm constantly sexually active. I've had an ex that surprisingly tried to massage my prostate all the time. Lawwlll


----------



## HYDRO_CHRONIC

No it still happens to me here and there.but the virgin thing rules out std/i.i swear to Chris he said his doctor told him its the prostate.hes on medication and he's old school open about everything.and still brags a bout beating his meat!!!without it burning now offer a nut


----------



## Seimboz

Lmao. I see what you're saying. I don't thing being open about spanking the monkey is old school. Some of the greatest conversations I have ever started with friends were about choking the chicken.


----------



## geewheez

Had this. Burned only during orgasm. Got it checked out. Doctor gave me 1 injection a day for 5 days of Ceftriaxone injections. Cleared everything up. I get Cystitis from time to time. For a long time I would see what I called trash (white blood cells) in my pee. Doctors gave me everything trying to clear it up and always took awhile. It even cleared that up as well as excess leaking.  I'm dry, I'm good.


----------

